# Hello... I'm new and feel worried - not done this before!!



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello... Not very good on the computer - will apologise now for any mistakes that will inevitably be made! I have never done anything like this before! Have spent many evenings looking at this website and feel hopeful and reassured that I am not alone in the difficulties I am experiencing.  You all seem so supportive of one another - which is great!!  I just feel that I winge too much to my husband who is very supportive but lacks that true "girlie understanding"  A little about myself....been trying to conceive last 2 yrs, had all usual tests done - no problems - Hubby tested -fine.  They say un explained infertility.  On Clomid (50mg) and on 4th cycle - still no joy!  Starting to get desperate now!!!  Feel lonely sometimes .... hopefully not any more !!!!


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi Pasha!

Just wanted to say hi! You're not alone in dealing with this! There are loads of us going through the nightmare of infertility. I've just finished my first cycle of IVF. Unfortunately I didn't even make it to the pregnancy test as my AF started 3 days before I was due to test! But I have found a lot of support from this site. Everyone here understands what you're going through...

I wish you all the best with your treatment and hope you get the baby you long for very soon!

luv Kel xx


----------



## kty (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi Pasha,

You have def come to the right place for support! I have only been a member for a short while (after agonizingly looking at the site for weeks too!) but everyone here is so lovely. 

Unexplained IF is so difficult to deal with because there is nothing you can do to understand. I was also trying for a long time, my dh and I had normal test results for everything, and just before our first ivf the prep tests spotted high levels of antibodies (so we now have to have icsi instead). It was a blow to find out that there was actually something wrong, but in a way at least now I know why I haven't managed to get pregnant / sustain a pregnancy.

I am sending you lots of good luck wishes and hope that you get closer to your dream soon,  

love kty xxx


----------



## Pasha (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Kty... Thanks for your support !!! 

What is i.c.s.i ?  Sorry am new to all of this!  As I am only just at start of treatment and have little understanding of all the various options/routes that you can be offered.  I am due to go back to consultant in January to see where I go from here.  Clomid is causing me difficulties this month.  Didn't get period - rushed to do test... negative.  Felt so disappointed so I can only imagine what you are going through.

Where do you go from here?  What is your next step/option?
Thinkin about you!!!
Thanks for your support    Love Pasha x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Pasha

A warm welcome to FF! You have certainly come to the right place for support and advice. Glad you decided to join us.

Why not pop in and join the Clomid Girls thread? Everyone is really friendly there. Link follows:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,18429.new/boardseen.html#new

If there is anything else you need, please ask.

Laine x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi pasha

welcome to ff

this site is fantastic, now you have found us you need never feel alone again there is a thread on here for ladies taking clomid, i'm sure they would welcome you there.

i know how you feel it's so frustrating being diagnosed as unexplained isn't it, i some times wish they could give me a reason why we can't get pg but at the same time i'm pleased there is nothing wrong with either of us all though i do have very mild pcos but the docs say it's not stopping me getting pg 

hopefully your clomid will work soon and you'll get a bfp soon. good luck

luv pam xx


----------



## kty (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey Pasha,

Don't worry about asking questions, I feel like a complete novice at this too! I'm only just getting used to all the terminology and treatments.  Icsi (intra-cytoplasmic sperm injection) is very much like ivf but instead of letting the   fertilize the egg naturally (well naturally in a dish!) they inject it directly into the egg using a very fine needle. We need this option because my dh has developed antisperm antibodies (dont know how this happened) and they cannot penetrate the egg naturally.  

Sorry to hear about your bad response to drugs at the mo, and how disappointing about missed period   .  Thinking of you and sending you hugs x

Take care,

Love Kty xxxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi,

Welcome to the site 

We do have a words and meaning section on our home page which might help 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_glossary/Itemid,120/

Tony,
x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Pasha

You sound as though you're in a very similar position I was in a few months ago. We have unexplained infertility. I tested fine and so did my hubbie. We did Clomid for almost a year with no pregnancy at the end of it. We've been advised to do IVF. We're putting that off until next year and are trying natural remedies in the meantime.

I haven't got any words of wisdom for you, but when I was in your situation I didn't know of anybody else that had been there. Just wanted you to know that there's somewhere out there whose been down your road.

If I can help in anyway - let me know xxx


----------



## Widow Twanky (Nov 26, 2004)

Hi there Pasha, I so know where your coming from, I have been scanning this website for a 1 month now, and only today I have plucked up the courage to join. I had my first IUI a couple of weeks ago and found out today that it has failed (Boo Hoo)   As much as I feel gutted, I never really expected it to work first time and now I know what to expect I think next month I will be more relaxed and prepared.   (yer right). Anyway hope it goes well for you good luck and keep us informed. TTFN


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

welcome to ff widow twanky

so sorry your iui was not sucessfull, hopefully you'll have better luck next month, good luck

luv pam xx


----------



## Widow Twanky (Nov 26, 2004)

Pam,

That was lovely, what a welcome you really cheered me up when I saw my name floating across the screen. I see in your notes that you are adopting after christmas, I guess you have been on this site for some time. Once again thank you I hope it all turns out well for you.

Cheers


----------

